# Element 70 ´06 - Preis und Gabel ok?



## Bengel73 (11. September 2006)

Halli Hallo,

hab´ mich dazu verleiten lassen einen  Rocky-Laden aufzusuchen ;-)

ich liebäugel schon länger mit einem Element...nun ja,
eins war noch da...aber es fehlte schon einiges :-(
dafür würde es für ca. 2500,- zu haben sein und zwar mit folgenden Komponenten:

Marzocchi Gabel (100-120mm) ETA
Laufräder,Schaltung und Kurbel XT incl. Dual Control
(alt. Rapidfire oder X9+Trigger + Avid Juicy Bremse) 

Bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht mehr 100% sicher, es ist auf jeden Fall eine mit 100-120mm Federweg, Stahlfeder (1x) + Luftunterstützung + ETA
das kann doch eigentlich nur eine aus der MX Serie sein, oder? (Farbe silber)

Passt die Gabel zum Bike?

Wie steht ihr zur Dual-Control?

Und wie sieht´s eurer Meinung nach mit dem Preis aus?


Danke vorab für ein paar hilfreiche Infos!


Gruß vom Bengel


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2006)

Der Preis ist im Rahmen. Die Gabel ist der Knackpunkt. Dann sind auch noch die Anbauteile wichtig, bei dem Preis sollten die schon auf Easton ea70 Niveau liegen. Alternativ gibts das 50 SE bei Sport-Conrad für 2 Riesen mit Fox und LX.... Für die gesparten 500,-- läßt sich schon einiges Anfangen 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bengel73 (12. September 2006)

Die Anbauteile waren wohl noch die Orginalteile, also EA 70...
ich ruf ´ da gleich mal an und lass´ mir die komplette Spezi mal geben....


----------



## Matze. (12. September 2006)

1. Die Gabel ist (eigentlich) sehr gut, nur etwas schwer, und für ein Bike dieses Kalibers und der Preisklasse nicht ganz angemessen. Für wenig Aufpreis könntest Du sicher gegen eine Reba tauschen, dann würde aus meiner Sicht (fast ) alles stimmen. Womit wir
2. bei DC wären, die finde ich Schrott (meine Meinung) und würde sie ebenfalls tauschen lassen.

Ich finde es stehen noch auffallend viele stark preisreduzierte Räder mit DC rum, scheint nicht so gefragt zu sein wie Shimano behauptet .


----------



## bestmove (12. September 2006)

> Alternativ gibts das 50 SE bei Sport-Conrad für 2 Riesen mit Fox und LX.... Für die gesparten 500,-- läßt sich schon einiges Anfangen



Ich denke, das ist die bessere Wahl ... gibs dazu mal nen Link?


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2006)

http://www.sport-conrad.de/menuPages/1M_03_00.asp?TheID=124


----------



## bestmove (12. September 2006)

danke für die prompte Bedienung  

@Bengel73
Wie gesagt, ich halte den Einwurf von Catsoft für die bessere Alternative und für das Gesparte kann man noch einiges tun am neuen bike ...


----------



## Der Toni (12. September 2006)

Habe gestern Post bekommen:
http://www.bikediscount.com/default...upno=1&findtype=allgroups&hasvariants=1&rob=3
Das Bike gibt´s jetzt für 1990,- und einen Hac4 Pro gibt es dazu.


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. September 2006)

nur hat er leider kein 18" mehr..
Mein TIP ist Sport Conrad. Da ist TOP beratung im Preis inbegriffen!

cya,


----------



## Bengel73 (12. September 2006)

Danke für die vielen Tips!!

das Angebot von SportConrad und dem 50er ist wirklich interessant...
ist der Laden denn ok?
ich bin ja leider etwas entfernt :-(

dann wäre die Frage der optimalen Rahmenhöhe...
bin 176 "klein" mit Schritthöhe von ca. 77cm.
Liege ich da bei 18" richtig?


----------



## Der Toni (12. September 2006)

TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> nur hat er leider kein 18" mehr..
> Mein TIP ist Sport Conrad. Da ist TOP beratung im Preis inbegriffen!
> 
> cya,



Hmm, wo hat er geschrieben, daß er ein 18er braucht?

Edit: zu spät gepostet. Bei 77er Schritt ist ein 18 schon fast zu groß.
Würde an deiner Stelle mal ein 16,5 ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2006)

Ich würde zu einem 18er tendieren. Was fährst du jetzt?


----------



## Bengel73 (12. September 2006)

am besten ich schau mal zuhause nach, 
welche rahmenhöhe mein hardtail hat ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2006)

Kannst am besten gleich die Überstandshöhe  ausmessen....


----------



## Bengel73 (12. September 2006)

Überstandshöhe?  

Du meinst "Sattelüberhöhung", oder?

werft mich hier nicht mit Fremdwörtern zu )


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2006)

Nee, den Abstand vom Boden zur Oberkante/Oberrohr ca. in der Mitte des Oberrohres gemessen, wird auch als Schrittfreiheit bezeichnet....


----------



## Bengel73 (12. September 2006)

ah ja....werde ich machen!
man lernt nie aus!
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bengel73 (12. September 2006)

N´abend allerseits,

also...Überstandshöhe ist an der Mitte des Oberrohrs 78cm,
Rahmenhöhe bei meinem Hardtail ist 18,5"

dann dürfte also 18" richtig sein, gell?

Gruß vom Bengel


----------



## Catsoft (12. September 2006)

Bengel73 schrieb:
			
		

> N´abend allerseits,
> 
> also...Überstandshöhe ist an der Mitte des Oberrohrs 78cm,
> Rahmenhöhe bei meinem Hardtail ist 18,5"
> ...



IMHO: Ja!


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. September 2006)

Bei 1,76 ist 18" meiner Meinung nach Perfekt!
Und Bengel: Der Conrad ist Ok! Glaub's mir..

Ich wünsch dir schonmal im voraus Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike! Ich denke wir alle haben dich überzeugen können!?

greets, 
Mario


----------



## Bengel73 (13. September 2006)

na dann brauch´ ich ja nur noch bestellen ))

ich werd´ noch eine Nacht drüber schlafen...
damit das Gewissen beruhigt ist.
Es wird mir schwer fallen, das Bike nicht zu bestellen....

Grüße vom Bengel


----------



## Bengel73 (14. September 2006)

never ending story ;-)

hab doch glatt einen Händler in meiner Nähe gefunden...

ein 50er Element auch für 1999,- 
und ein 2005er / 70er für 2499,- 

wie sagt man hier so schön? support your local dealer?

nur gibt´s das 50er in aqua und nicht als SE-Modell :-(

also Abstriche bei der Optik machen!
Oder doch bei Conrad ordern und auf den Service vor Ort verzichten!?

manche Entscheidungen werden einem aber auch schwer gemacht...

Grüße vom unentschlossenen Bengel


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2006)

Das 70ziger in Originalausstattung nehmen?


----------



## Bengel73 (14. September 2006)

wäre auch ne Möglichkeit...
aber ist ein 2005er!

hat glaub ich nicht die Carbonstreben, oder?


----------



## Der Toni (14. September 2006)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle zum Händler gehen und das Element mal Probe fahren. Dann kannst du auch mal zwei unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen ausprobieren.
Ich finde nach wie vor, du solltest auch mal das 16,5er testen.


----------



## Bengel73 (14. September 2006)

jo, werde wohl morgen pünktlich Feierabend machen und
ab nach Dortmund!

aber bzgl. der Rahmengröße wird´s nicht viel Auswahl geben...
beide Modelle sind nur noch Einzelstücke in 18"...
das müsste nach Prüfund meines jetzigen Bikes aber defintiv passen!


----------



## Bengel73 (14. September 2006)

jo, werde morgen pünktlich Feierabend machen und ab nach Dortmund...
aber es gibt die beiden nur noch in 18",
aber das müsste ja nach Prüfung meines alten Bikes gut passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2006)

Bengel73 schrieb:
			
		

> hat glaub ich nicht die Carbonstreben, oder?



Ist das nicht vollkommen unwichtig? Die Lackierung wäre für MICH wichtiger und Blätter sehen schon geil aus


----------



## bestmove (14. September 2006)

> Zitat von Bengel73
> hat glaub ich nicht die Carbonstreben, oder?


bis 2005 keine Carbonstreben ab 2006 mit Carbon ... aber das ist wirklich nur Nebensache


----------



## Bengel73 (14. September 2006)

prima...dann ist also Mod. 2005 kein Nachteil!

noch 1 x schlafen....dann ist vielleicht Weihnachten )


----------



## Bengel73 (15. September 2006)

es ist vollbracht!

ein Element 70 ´05 ist seit heute nachmittag Mitbewohner in meiner Wohnung 

netter Händler...hat´s sofort für mich fertig gemacht,
diese ellenlange Gardinenstange von Lenker gekürzt und schon lag´s im Kofferraum. Schnell die Cleats an den Schuhe ausgetauscht und die erste Runde gedreht...
was soll ich sagen?

Schnell ist es! Oder bildet man sich das nur ein? 
Werde es wohl nicht bereuen...

nächste Woche noch ein wenig Dämpfer und Gabel feinjustieren und ab geht die Post!

Also dann nochmal vielen Dank an alle für die Kaufberatung!!  


Viele Grüße & ein schönes Wochenende wünscht der Bengel


----------



## Der Toni (15. September 2006)

Viel Spaß und willkommen in der Rocky Gemeinde.


----------



## fritzn (15. September 2006)

Es IST schnell....  

Komme grad vom Trail. Glückwunsch, lass es Dir gut gehen damit!


----------



## numinisflo (15. September 2006)

Glückwunsch!
Viel Spaß!
Schnell ein Bild posten!

FLO


----------



## Catsoft (16. September 2006)

Willkommmen im Club! Ein Rocky kann gar nicht langsam


----------



## Bengel73 (16. September 2006)

Bilder folgen nächste Woche...
kein Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

